# Verarbeitungs-Qualität



## S.D. (14. Mai 2008)

Immer wieder bewundere ich die Bergwerk-Bikes bei uns in der Bike-Gruppe.
Obwohl schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und keinesfalls geschont, sehen die Rahmen noch aus wie neu.
Pulverbeschichtung und Schweißnähte sind optisch ein Genuß und lassen deutlich erkennen, wo der Mehrpreis der Bergwerk-Bikes liegt.
Irgendwann wird wohl auch bei mir ein Bergwerk in der engeren Auswahl stehen.
Großes Lob an die Macher von Bergwerk und auch an den Support, denn auch 
die Präsenz hier im Forum vermittelt das Gefühl, auch nach dem Kauf nicht vergessen zu sein.
Leider ist das bei vielen anderen Herstellern nicht der Fall.

Gruß


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Mai 2008)

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

